# Serafini ancora:"LVHM Italia smentisce, ma difendo le mie fonti"



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2020)

*Serafini ancora:"LVHM Italia smentisce, ma difendo le mie fonti"*

Serafini ancora su Twitter dopo la notizia dell'Affare LVHM-Milan conclusa

"Conversazione stamane con Michele Calcaterra, responsabile comunicazione LVMH in Italia, che smentisce. Difendo convinto le mie fonti, dopo mesi di input circostanziati"


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2020)

Dopo Bean, i cinesi con la cordata dei governi ecc.. onestamente io preferisco lasciare stare.

Serafini dovrebbe stare molto attento a non cavalcare l'onda.. in passato questi "prescelti" si sono fatti prendere troppo per la mano. Parlo di Campopiano e Alciato.


----------



## Manue (13 Gennaio 2020)

Boh, 
strano...strano che lui si esponga così.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Serafini ancora su Twitter dopo la notizia dell'Affare LVHM-Milan conclusa
> 
> "Conversazione stamane con Michele Calcaterra, responsabile comunicazione LVMH in Italia, che smentisce. Difendo convinto le mie fonti, dopo mesi di input circostanziati"



mah..basta che la tua fonte non sia Pellegatti...la cui fonte non sia Suma….la cui fonte a sua volta non sia Galliani...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo Bean, i cinesi con la cordata dei governi ecc.. onestamente io preferisco lasciare stare.
> 
> Serafini dovrebbe stare molto attento a non cavalcare l'onda.. in passato questi "prescelti" si sono fatti prendere troppo per la mano. Parlo di Campopiano e Alciato.



I prescelti dovrebbero o potrebbero aiutarci nel capire la bontà dell'operazione.
Campopiano abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto dopo mesi a fare l'eroe, il grande libro sul milan cinese e ora per il milan ci lavora.
Cosi come fassone e mirabelli sono stati scelti perchè andavano bene in una gestione fake.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2020)

Sono sempre stato scettico sulla questione,ma se si è esposto in questa maniera qualcosa di sicuro c'è.
Voglio dire cosa ha smentito Arnault junior?fake news può voler dire tutto e niente,quale parte della notizia è falsa quella legata allo stadio? Quella che magari non sia LV ad acquisire il Milan ma Arnault in prima persona?o magari è davvero tutto legato alla questione stadio e quindi confermare oggi la notizia per poi fare saltare tutto qualora il progetto stadio non andasse in porto,sarebbe controproducente per un'azienda quotata in borsa.


----------



## Mic (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ora sappiamo quantomeno che serafini non stava trollando


----------



## mabadi (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ma cambia veramente tanto se le autorizzazioni per costruire lo stadio già ci sono o se bisogna richiederle?
Di sicuro il Comune non può vietare la costruzione dello Stadio.
Magari LVLT vorrebbe comprare San Siro e ristrutturarlo piuttosto che costruire uno stadio nuovo. O potrebbe preferirlo in un'altra zone ecc.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I prescelti dovrebbero o potrebbero aiutarci nel capire la bontà dell'operazione.
> Campopiano abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto dopo mesi a fare l'eroe, il grande libro sul milan cinese e ora per il milan ci lavora.
> Cosi come fassone e mirabelli sono stati scelti perchè andavano bene in una gestione fake.



Io su questa storia voglio parlare il meno possibile perché due cambi di proprietà nel giro di 3 anni,con relativi annessi,mi sono bastati. Serafini pero' , se non mi sbaglio, lavorava per Milan TV e proprio le sue posizioni critiche nei confronti della società ne hanno causato l' allontanamento. Di certo non è uno che si vuole approfittare della situazione e sembra intellettualmente onesto. Se ha lanciato quella notizia vuol dire che ha le sue fonti e parla con cognizione di causa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ne ho parlato direttamente con lui con la radio, è veramente convinto al 100% delle sue fonti. Come scrissi qualche giorno fa è stranissimo che un professionista come lui si esponga cosi. 

Non avrebbe senso che dopo anni di buonissimo giornalismo si sia impazzito per prendere 4 like e 10 follow. Ripeto, lui ne è proprio convinto.


----------



## Mic (13 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne ho parlato direttamente con lui con la radio, è veramente convinto al 100% delle sue fonti. Come scrissi qualche giorno fa è stranissimo che un professionista come lui si esponga cosi.
> 
> Non avrebbe senso che dopo anni di buonissimo giornalismo si sia impazzito per prendere 4 like e 10 follow. Ripeto, lui ne è proprio convinto.



se ne hai parlato probabilmente avrai qualche dettaglio in più, se puoi e ne hai voglia condividilo con noi...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne ho parlato direttamente con lui con la radio, è veramente convinto al 100% delle sue fonti. Come scrissi qualche giorno fa è stranissimo che un professionista come lui si esponga cosi.
> 
> Non avrebbe senso che dopo anni di buonissimo giornalismo si sia impazzito per prendere 4 like e 10 follow. Ripeto, lui ne è proprio convinto.



Dubito che uno come Serafini abbia agganci diretti.

Lui sicuramente sarà in buona fede, bisogna vedere se la sua fonte è stata onesta e quanto sia "pieno" questo 100%.

Dire 100% va sempre fatto con i piedi di piombo.

Ma lo vedremo col tempo, a breve sapremo tutto.


----------



## Route66 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io su questa storia voglio parlare il meno possibile perché due cambi di proprietà nel giro di 3 anni,con relativi annessi,mi sono bastati. Serafini pero' , se non mi sbaglio, lavorava per Milan TV e proprio le sue posizioni critiche nei confronti della società ne hanno causato l' allontanamento. Di certo non è uno che si vuole approfittare della situazione e sembra intellettualmente onesto. Se ha lanciato quella notizia vuol dire che ha le sue fonti e parla con cognizione di causa.



Condivido questo tuo pensiero.
Personalmente considero Serafini l'unica fonte libera e pensante in grado di raccontare il Milan senza condizionamenti di sorte, forse l'ultima rimasta.....
Ovviamente lui esprime il suo libero pensiero e non si può/deve essere per forza concordi ma almeno si sa che non legge le veline dei grandi capi.
Trovo anche io molta strana questa sua dichiarazione cosi "pesante"....speriamo abbia veramente ragione.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io su questa storia voglio parlare il meno possibile perché due cambi di proprietà nel giro di 3 anni,con relativi annessi,mi sono bastati. Serafini pero' , se non mi sbaglio, lavorava per Milan TV e *proprio le sue posizioni critiche nei confronti della società ne hanno causato l' allontanamento. Di certo non è uno che si vuole approfittare della situazione e sembra intellettualmente onesto. *Se ha lanciato quella notizia vuol dire che ha le sue fonti e parla con cognizione di causa.



Volevo dire esattamente questo.
Non so quanto credere a queste voci ma se per una volta a dare la 'soffiata' non è l'amichetto del duo potrebbe essere davvero la volta buona.
Considera che le informazioni non vengono mai passate per caso nè vengono date a una figura per caso.
Anche 'destabilizzare' fa parte della trattativa e se a destabilizzare è stavolta un uomo del popolo rossonero allora potrei anche sognare.


----------



## MasterGorgo (13 Gennaio 2020)

Nonostante il lavoro che ha scelto considero Serafini un buon scrittore, un gran professionista ma sopratutto un milanista vero.
Sa cosa passa oggi nel cuore di tifosi che non mollano, pronti a saltare per un gol di nonno ibra, ma in perenne attesa di un cenno divino che ci liberi dal male.

Voglio dare a lui e alle sue fonti fiducia.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque 100% sarebbe l attendibilità della notizia che ha postato,non che il Milan sarà di LV al 100%. Anche perché la questione stadio,considerando la politica e la burocrazia italiana, al momento è tutt'altro che risolta.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Condivido questo tuo pensiero.
> Personalmente considero Serafini l'unica fonte libera e pensante in grado di raccontare il Milan senza condizionamenti di sorte, forse l'ultima rimasta.....
> Ovviamente lui esprime il suo libero pensiero e non si può/deve essere per forza concordi ma almeno si sa che non legge le veline dei grandi capi.
> Trovo anche io molta strana questa sua dichiarazione cosi "pesante"....speriamo abbia veramente ragione.



Vedremo con il tempo se le sue fonti sono attendibili. Se la sparata di ieri l' avessero fatta un Crudeli, Furio Fedele e compagnia bella non avrei nemmeno perso tempo a commentarla ma fatta da un giornalista serio e affidabile come Serafini la prendo in ben altra considerazione. 
Attendiamo speranzosi gli sviluppi e che Dio ce la mandi buona.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo dire esattamente questo.
> Non so quanto credere a queste voci ma se per una volta a dare la 'soffiata' non è l'amichetto del duo potrebbe essere davvero la volta buona.
> Considera che le informazioni non vengono mai passate per caso nè vengono date a una figura per caso.
> Anche 'destabilizzare' fa parte della trattativa e se a destabilizzare è stavolta un uomo del popolo rossonero allora potrei anche sognare.



Concordo. Incrociamo le dita sperando che l' affare, se esiste, vada realmente in porto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2020)

Mic ha scritto:


> se ne hai parlato probabilmente avrai qualche dettaglio in più, se puoi e ne hai voglia condividilo con noi...





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dubito che uno come Serafini abbia agganci diretti.
> 
> Lui sicuramente sarà in buona fede, bisogna vedere se la sua fonte è stata onesta e quanto sia "pieno" questo 100%.
> 
> ...



no ragazzi, quello che ha scritto è quello che ci ha ripetuto. Comunque ripeto, è tutto molto strano.


----------



## sunburn (13 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo dire esattamente questo.
> Non so quanto credere a queste voci ma se per una volta a dare la 'soffiata' non è l'amichetto del duo potrebbe essere davvero la volta buona.
> Considera che le informazioni non vengono mai passate per caso nè vengono date a una figura per caso.
> Anche 'destabilizzare' fa parte della trattativa e se a destabilizzare è stavolta un uomo del popolo rossonero allora potrei anche sognare.


Sì ma già il fatto che si parli di destabilizzare, di strategie ecc fa propendere per la tesi che non ci sia nulla di reale. Voglio dire, 800/900 milioni sembrano tanti a noi che siamo poveriasd, ma a quei livelli per le cessioni di aziende si ragiona per MILIARDI. Come ripeto sempre, di recente LVMH ha acquisito Tiffany per 16 MILIARDI, operazione quasi 20 volte superiore a quella che riguarderebbe il Milan e tutto questo teatrino non s'è visto: è uscita la notizia dell'interesse di LVMH per Tiffany e dopo due settimane hanno chiuso. 
Tutta 'sta spy story per un'operazione minore per chi è abituato a fare acquisizioni a botte di, ripeto, MILIARDI, mi sembra molto poco credibile. Soprattutto perché non stiamo parlando dell'acquisizione di un asset strategico in un qualche settore cruciale dal punto di vista economico-finanziario.

Anche la storia "due diligence" fa abbastanza sorridere: non abbiamo azioni in borsa, non abbiamo un patrimonio immobiliare chissà quanto grande, non abbiamo partecipazioni in altre aziende, non abbiamo investimenti sparsi per il mondo ecc. In queste condizioni, la due diligence la si fa in "mezza giornata". Invece sembra una cosa mitologica. Boooh!


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Gennaio 2020)

Serafini è abbastanza onesto da non prestarsi ai soliti giochini brianzoli, ma se la sua "fonte" è di area "vecchio Milan" /Fininvest, come credo, la cosa più probabile è che si tratti di una polpetta avvelenata. 
Quella gente venderebbe madre e figli per due lire, figuriamoci un'amicizia o stretta conoscenza.


----------



## diavolo (13 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Serafini è abbastanza onesto da non prestarsi ai soliti giochini brianzoli, ma se la sua "fonte" è di area "vecchio Milan" /Fininvest, come credo, la cosa più probabile è che si tratti di una polpetta avvelenata.
> *Quella gente venderebbe madre e figli per due lire, figuriamoci un'amicizia o stretta conoscenza.*


Se lo sappiamo noi lo sa anche lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma già il fatto che si parli di destabilizzare, di strategie ecc fa propendere per la tesi che non ci sia nulla di reale. Voglio dire, 800/900 milioni sembrano tanti a noi che siamo poveriasd, ma a quei livelli per le cessioni di aziende si ragiona per MILIARDI. Come ripeto sempre, di recente LVMH ha acquisito Tiffany per 16 MILIARDI, operazione quasi 20 volte superiore a quella che riguarderebbe il Milan e tutto questo teatrino non s'è visto: è uscita la notizia dell'interesse di LVMH per Tiffany e dopo due settimane hanno chiuso.
> Tutta 'sta spy story per un'operazione minore per chi è abituato a fare acquisizioni a botte di, ripeto, MILIARDI, mi sembra molto poco credibile. Soprattutto perché non stiamo parlando dell'acquisizione di un asset strategico in un qualche settore cruciale dal punto di vista economico-finanziario.
> 
> Anche la storia "due diligence" fa abbastanza sorridere: non abbiamo azioni in borsa, non abbiamo un patrimonio immobiliare chissà quanto grande, non abbiamo partecipazioni in altre aziende, non abbiamo investimenti sparsi per il mondo ecc. In queste condizioni, la due diligence la si fa in "mezza giornata". Invece sembra una cosa mitologica. Boooh!



Non facciamo confusione coi numeri..
Tiffany è un gruppo che fattura oltre 4 miliardi di $ l'anno con utili che arrivano al mezzo miliardo il tutto in un settore dove LVMH è leader indiscussa e vuole ampliare il suo portafoglio sempre di più..è un'operazione leggermente diversa da investire soldi in un assett non strategico che oggi genera buchi neri di 100 milioni l'anno e che però è legata ad un mondo, il calcio, dove la visibilità è mille volte più ampia.
Probabilmente ci sono anche in ballo considerazioni legate al "ne vale la pena?"


----------



## ignaxio (13 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne ho parlato direttamente con lui con la radio, è veramente convinto al 100% delle sue fonti. Come scrissi qualche giorno fa è stranissimo che un professionista come lui si esponga cosi.
> 
> Non avrebbe senso che dopo anni di buonissimo giornalismo si sia impazzito per prendere 4 like e 10 follow. Ripeto, lui ne è proprio convinto.



Lollo, ma lui non era lo stesso che l'anno scorso in radio era sicuro al 100% che il Conte aveva firmato col Milan? e poi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Serafini è abbastanza onesto da non prestarsi ai soliti giochini brianzoli, ma se la sua "fonte" è di area "vecchio Milan" /Fininvest, come credo, la cosa più probabile è che si tratti di una polpetta avvelenata.
> Quella gente venderebbe madre e figli per due lire, figuriamoci un'amicizia o stretta conoscenza.



Guarda se si tratta di Berluscones Serafini ne è allergico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Lollo, ma lui non era lo stesso che l'anno scorso in radio era sicuro al 100% che il Conte aveva firmato col Milan? e poi..



No attenzione, ha sempre detto che Conte era l'allenatore giusto e che gli era stata presentata un offerta. Mai detto che "era tutto fatto". 
Almeno io ricordo cosi, potrei sbagliare perche non mi ascolto tutte le puntate.

Tendo a fidarmi di quello che dice perchè non ha nessun interesse nel mentire.


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Serafini è abbastanza onesto da non prestarsi ai soliti giochini brianzoli, ma se la sua "fonte" è di area "vecchio Milan" /Fininvest, come credo, la cosa più probabile è che si tratti di una polpetta avvelenata.
> Quella gente venderebbe madre e figli per due lire, figuriamoci un'amicizia o stretta conoscenza.



Mi vien da pensare che abbia contattato direttamente Braida (si parlava di lui e Allegri per il nuovo ciclo) e quindi può essere la persona più tranquilla del mondo quando si espone in questa maniera.
Ripeto, stiamo tranquilli, al figlio Antoine il calcio interessa, c'è anche una foto di lui in Russia durante la finale contro la Croazia, poi la smentita di ieri più che una smentita perentoria è parso più un messaggio di complimenti e primo "approccio" pubblico, poi loro sono enooormi, non credo abbiano tutto questo interesse di smentire il Serafini di turno in maniera così spiccia e semplicistica, chiariamoci, se 2 +2 fa ancora 4.....


----------



## Heaven (13 Gennaio 2020)

Situazione veramente strana, solo quando c’è di mezzo il Milan ci sono smentite da tutte le parti. La cosa più logica potrebbe essere che Arnault sia utilizzato come copertura per un’altro investitore, secondo me. Inoltre, perché noi non smentiamo mai?

Serafini sarà anche un giornalista “buono”, ma finché non conferma una fonte certa come Sky per me resta una voce di corridoio..


----------



## mabadi (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ok allora la domande è : quando doverebbe avvenire l'approvazione del progetto Stadio?


----------



## Gunnar67 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato scettico sulla questione,ma se si è esposto in questa maniera qualcosa di sicuro c'è.
> Voglio dire cosa ha smentito Arnault junior?*fake news può voler dire tutto e niente*,quale parte della notizia è falsa quella legata allo stadio? Quella che magari non sia LV ad acquisire il Milan ma Arnault in prima persona?o magari è davvero tutto legato alla questione stadio e quindi confermare oggi la notizia per poi fare saltare tutto qualora il progetto stadio non andasse in porto,sarebbe controproducente per un'azienda quotata in borsa.



Scusami ma, con tutto il bene che possiamo volere a Serafini, vedere FAKE NEWS in rosso a caratteri cubitali e pensare che ci sia ancora del vero e come quando una ti dice "Sparisci, non ti voglio piu' vedere, str..." e tu pensi che forse il messaggio era ambiguo e soggetto ad interpretazioni.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma, con tutto il bene che possiamo volere a Serafini, vedere FAKE NEWS in rosso a caratteri cubitali e pensare che ci sia ancora del vero e come quando una ti dice "Sparisci, non ti voglio piu' vedere, str..." e tu pensi che forse il messaggio era ambiguo e soggetto ad interpretazioni.



Fino a ieri non credevo ad alcuna trattativa anche perchè la trasmissione dove ne parlava Brambati è un circo...pero se si sbilancia un giornalista come LS allora il dubbio mi viene...poi ripeto magari la trattativa salta perchè lo stadio non lo faranno ed allora capisco che al momento non possono confermare nulla.Mia sensazione ovviamente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Gennaio 2020)

LVMH è una società quotata, e bella grande. Se smentiscono significa che non c' nulla di concreto se non magari colloqui informali ma quelli nel mondo del business succedono quotidianamente. Serafini, ehhh bassstaaa!


----------



## sunburn (13 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo confusione coi numeri..
> Tiffany è un gruppo che fattura oltre 4 miliardi di $ l'anno con utili che arrivano al mezzo miliardo il tutto in un settore dove LVMH è leader indiscussa e vuole ampliare il suo portafoglio sempre di più..è un'operazione leggermente diversa da investire soldi in un assett non strategico che oggi genera buchi neri di 100 milioni l'anno e che però è legata ad un mondo, il calcio, dove la visibilità è mille volte più ampia.
> Probabilmente ci sono anche in ballo considerazioni legate al "ne vale la pena?"


Ma è proprio perché l’operazione Tiffany ha tutt’altro spessore che non avrebbe senso tutto questo mistero per il Milan.
Avete fatto una due diligence? Sì, e abbiamo concluso che non ci interessa il Milan. Sì, e abbiamo concluso un accordo che diventerà efficace solo in caso di approvazione del progetto stadio(secondo me, non avrebbe tanto senso, ma ipotizziamo). Nel primo caso non avrebbe senso non dirlo, nel secondo caso sarebbero obbligati a dirlo. 
A logica, se smentiscono è perché davvero non c’è nulla. Ahinoi.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Gennaio 2020)

Sorvolando su Serafini, l'intera vicenda puzza lontano un miglio di panzana messa in giro sullo stile "giganti cinesi, stato cinese, Jack Ma", per far capire che è aria di cambio della guardia, per poi mettercela nel didietro come col cinese fake.
A naso dico Armani (hai visto mai che abbiano scelto Arnault come specchietto per le allodole proprio perché appartenente al business moda) insieme al Demonio numero due, quello coi denti gialli. Dalla padella alla brace.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma già il fatto che si parli di destabilizzare, di strategie ecc fa propendere per la tesi che non ci sia nulla di reale. Voglio dire, 800/900 milioni sembrano tanti a noi che siamo poveriasd, ma a quei livelli per le cessioni di aziende si ragiona per MILIARDI. Come ripeto sempre, di recente LVMH ha acquisito Tiffany per 16 MILIARDI, operazione quasi 20 volte superiore a quella che riguarderebbe il Milan e tutto questo teatrino non s'è visto: è uscita la notizia dell'interesse di LVMH per Tiffany e dopo due settimane hanno chiuso.
> Tutta 'sta spy story per un'operazione minore per chi è abituato a fare acquisizioni a botte di, ripeto, MILIARDI, mi sembra molto poco credibile. Soprattutto perché non stiamo parlando dell'acquisizione di un asset strategico in un qualche settore cruciale dal punto di vista economico-finanziario.
> 
> Anche la storia "due diligence" fa abbastanza sorridere: non abbiamo azioni in borsa, non abbiamo un patrimonio immobiliare chissà quanto grande, non abbiamo partecipazioni in altre aziende, non abbiamo investimenti sparsi per il mondo ecc. In queste condizioni, la due diligence la si fa in "mezza giornata". Invece sembra una cosa mitologica. Boooh!



Non mi riferivo tanto ai valore presunto del milan e quindi al prezzo quanto alla tempistica della cessione stessa.
E' chiaro che a questi livelli 100 mln di euro sono noccioline ma siamo certi che elliott voglia vendere ora ed oggi?
Magari nei suoi piani c'era l'intenzione di migliorare il livello del milan sul campo, nel frattempo costruire lo stadio e poi rivendere tra qualche anno in tempi migliori e con una valutazione migliore.
Non fosse che il milan sul campo sta facendo pena perdendo tifosi, appeal e soldi, che il bilancio è rosso da far paura e che la questione stadio non si sblocca.
Ecco, questi tre fattori assieme potrebbero spingere elliott a non vendere dopodomani ma oggi.
La tempesta mediatica attuata in questo periodo potrebbe solo accelerare i tempi e tutto sommato porterebbe anche a risparmiarci qualche centinaio di milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma già il fatto che si parli di destabilizzare, di strategie ecc fa propendere per la tesi che non ci sia nulla di reale. Voglio dire, 800/900 milioni sembrano tanti a noi che siamo poveriasd, ma a quei livelli per le cessioni di aziende si ragiona per MILIARDI. Come ripeto sempre, di recente LVMH ha acquisito Tiffany per 16 MILIARDI, operazione quasi 20 volte superiore a quella che riguarderebbe il Milan e tutto questo teatrino non s'è visto: è uscita la notizia dell'interesse di LVMH per Tiffany e dopo due settimane hanno chiuso.
> Tutta 'sta spy story per un'operazione minore per chi è abituato a fare acquisizioni a botte di, ripeto, MILIARDI, mi sembra molto poco credibile. Soprattutto perché non stiamo parlando dell'acquisizione di un asset strategico in un qualche settore cruciale dal punto di vista economico-finanziario.
> 
> Anche la storia "due diligence" fa abbastanza sorridere: non abbiamo azioni in borsa, non abbiamo un patrimonio immobiliare chissà quanto grande, non abbiamo partecipazioni in altre aziende, non abbiamo investimenti sparsi per il mondo ecc. In queste condizioni, la due diligence la si fa in "mezza giornata". Invece sembra una cosa mitologica. Boooh!



non ne capisco di sta roba, ma credo tu abbia ragione.
tutto sto casino voglio sperare che sia perchè il milan comunque è seguito da milioni di persone, mentre che tiffany abbia un proprietario o un altro non frega niente a nessuno.
in più serafini mi pare uno serio. quindi continuo a sperare.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma, con tutto il bene che possiamo volere a Serafini, vedere FAKE NEWS in rosso a caratteri cubitali e pensare che ci sia ancora del vero e come quando una ti dice "Sparisci, non ti voglio piu' vedere, str..." e tu pensi che forse il messaggio era ambiguo e soggetto ad interpretazioni.



Non si poteva spiegare meglio questa situazione. Il tuo esempio è perfetto. 
Più dice di no e più gli altri si convincono che sia SI.
A me sembra un bello e grosso NO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi vien da pensare che abbia contattato direttamente Braida (si parlava di lui e Allegri per il nuovo ciclo) e quindi può essere la persona più tranquilla del mondo quando si espone in questa maniera.
> Ripeto, stiamo tranquilli, al figlio Antoine il calcio interessa, c'è anche una foto di lui in Russia durante la finale contro la Croazia, poi la smentita di ieri più che una smentita perentoria è parso più un messaggio di complimenti e primo "approccio" pubblico, poi loro sono enooormi, non credo abbiano tutto questo interesse di smentire il Serafini di turno in maniera così spiccia e semplicistica, chiariamoci, se 2 +2 fa ancora 4.....



Esatto.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Barcellona cerca un allenatore, vediamo se Allegri va finire li.
Xavi e due altri abbiano deeto di no per entrare ora.


----------



## Goro (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ho paura di chi si nasconde dietro la facciata della trattativa Arnault...


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ho paura di chi si nasconde dietro la facciata della trattativa Arnault...




Io ho paura solo di Rosso, Galliani e Armani ma visto che abbiamo degli strozzini difficilmente questi lasceranno andare questa creatura per meno di 900 mln 1 mlrd e il Galliani ha una certa età ormai (76 anni quest'anno).
Discorso Elliott, tengono una squadra in gestione passiva e perdente, che porta solo dei costi e 0 guadagni dalle plusvalenze (a differenza del Lille), cosa vogliono farci con un club del genere? tanto ormai sono 3 anni che sono qui, il cinese era un manichino giostrato dal fondo, il mercato terrificante del 2017 è stata una roba che loro, da neofiti e incompetenti calcistici, non potevano prevedere, il mercato che poi ha portato ai problemi che abbiamo oggi, conti ridicoli, giocatori scarsi e invendibili, non a caso sono "entrati" subito e adesso sono costretti ad un cambio di linea che comunque non è futuribile come si pensava all'arrivo di Aivan... tra tutte quelle che hanno fatto non ne hanno beccata mezza, neanche per sbaglio, infatti sarà interessante capire in estate come si muoveranno nel caso decidessero di continuare a tenere il club in perdita secca e con una linea societaria imbarazzante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho paura solo di Rosso, Galliani e Armani ma visto che abbiamo degli strozzini difficilmente questi lasceranno andare questa creatura per meno di 900 mln 1 mlrd e il Galliani ha una certa età ormai (76 anni quest'anno).
> Discorso Elliott, tengono una squadra in gestione passiva e perdente, che porta solo dei costi e 0 guadagni dalle plusvalenze (a differenza del Lille), cosa vogliono farci con un club del genere? tanto ormai sono 3 anni che sono qui, il cinese era un manichino giostrato dal fondo, il mercato terrificante del 2017 è stata una roba che loro, da neofiti e incompetenti calcistici, non potevano prevedere, il mercato che poi ha portato ai problemi che abbiamo oggi, conti ridicoli, giocatori scarsi e invendibili, non a caso sono "entrati" subito e adesso sono costretti ad un cambio di linea che comunque non è futuribile come si pensava all'arrivo di Aivan... tra tutte quelle che hanno fatto non ne hanno beccata mezza, neanche per sbaglio, infatti sarà interessante capire in estate come si muoveranno nel caso decidessero di continuare a tenere il club in perdita secca e con una linea societaria imbarazzante.



Le possibilità che decidano di tenere il club per me sono bassissime, inferiori al 5%, anche perché hanno solo da perderci a farlo. Più che altro ad essere dirimente è il tuo primo punto, ragione per cui sono fiducioso che andremo in mano a gente come si deve e non credo che Galliani, Rosso ecc spendano 900 milioni di euro.


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le possibilità che decidano di tenere il club per me sono bassissime, inferiori al 5%, anche perché hanno solo da perderci a farlo. Più che altro ad essere dirimente è il tuo primo punto, ragione per cui sono fiducioso che andremo in mano a gente come si deve e non credo che Galliani, Rosso ecc spendano 900 milioni di euro.



Infatti anch'io la penso così, rimane però quello 0,000000 con 1 milardo di 0UNO% che Elliott possa "vendere" il Milan per 1 mlrd ad un altro manichino o visionario con miniere di ***** da qualche parte nel mondo quindi meglio rimanere ben vigili, sarebbe bella grossa, sporca, difficilmente percorribile, quello o una cessione vera come sembrerebbe dimostrare tutta questa segretezza dopo mesi di indiscrezioni e finte smentite, con un Milan allo scatafascio che brucia mln su mln al mese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti anch'io la penso così, rimane però quello 0,000000 con 1 milardo di 0UNO% che Elliott possa "vendere" il Milan per 1 mlrd ad un altro manichino o visionario con miniere di ***** da qualche parte nel mondo quindi meglio rimanere ben vigili, sarebbe bella grossa, sporca, difficilmente percorribile, quello o una cessione vera come sembrerebbe dimostrare tutta questa segretezza dopo mesi di indiscrezioni e finte smentite, con un Milan allo scatafascio che brucia mln su mln al mese.



Esatto. Se dovesse esserci poi un’altra finta vendita come quella del cinese sarebbe la nostra fine, la nostra fine vera, autentica, ma come hai scritto la vedo poco percorribile.

Non solo per le cifre della cessione in ballo ma anche per un’altra ragione: a Milano prossimamente ci saranno le Olimpiadi (insieme con Cortina) e con la brexit sempre Milano rischia di diventare il centro finanziario più importante in Europa. E anche adesso Milano è una città in continua crescita e una delle più ricche d’Europa, non siamo certo la piccola Cenerentola. Come riportavo l’altro giorno, negli ultimi cinque anni Milano è cresciuta il doppio rispetto al resto d'Italia con un aumento del 9,7% del prodotto interno lordo (Pil) contro il +4,6% nazionale. Ora, chi compra squadre di calcio (vedi psg e cinesi, ma lo stesso Belluccone illo tempore) non è interessato tanto al calcio nello specifico, ma alle porte economiche e finanziarie che questo può aprire. Il discorso stadio è un esempio, come sono esempi le considerazioni fatte sopra. Insomma, non siamo certo la piccola squadra di un piccolo paese tipo un Panathinaikos qualunque, sia come prospettive che come capacità di attirare investitori esteri.

Perciò trovo incredibile (nel senso etimologico del termine, cioè non credibile) che nessuno sia interessato a sfruttare il brand A.C Milan, il quale (con il numero di tifosi che ha e la riforma della CL alle porte che, insieme alla già avvenuta riforma del mondiale per club, porterà i top clubs ad introiti inimmaginabili) insieme alla città di Milano offre opportunità di guadagno inestimabili.

L’unico modo per il quale posso ipotizzare una Milano in crescita e ricca e un Milan pezzente e perdente è che il maledetto nano abbia deciso di portarci con sè costi quel che costi, anche a costo di perderci centinaia di milioni. Che, per una forma di sadismo e narcisismo più unica che rara, decida di rovinare il club più leggendario al mondo dopo il Real per il solo gusto di poter dire “dopo di me il diluvio”.

Perché come dimostrato sia dalla Milano del boom degli anni ‘60 che dalla opulenta Milano da bere degli ‘80, quando Milano gira, gira anche il Milan. A meno che forze esterne e ostili non gli impediscano di farlo, ma vedremo riguardo a questo punto.

Preghiamo (che la Nera Signora faccia ciò che sa fare, innanzitutto).


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se dovesse esserci poi un’altra finta vendita come quella del cinese sarebbe la nostra fine, la nostra fine vera, autentica, ma come hai scritto la vedo poco percorribile.
> 
> Non solo per le cifre della cessione in ballo ma anche per un’altra ragione: a Milano prossimamente ci saranno le Olimpiadi (insieme con Cortina) e con la brexit sempre Milano rischia di diventare il centro finanziario più importante in Europa. E anche adesso Milano è una città in continua crescita e una delle più ricche d’Europa, non siamo certo la piccola Cenerentola. Come riportavo l’altro giorno, negli ultimi cinque anni Milano è cresciuta il doppio rispetto al resto d'Italia con un aumento del 9,7% del prodotto interno lordo (Pil) contro il +4,6% nazionale. Ora, chi compra squadre di calcio (vedi psg e cinesi, ma lo stesso Belluccone illo tempore) non è interessato tanto al calcio nello specifico, ma alle porte economiche e finanziarie che questo può aprire. Il discorso stadio è un esempio, come sono esempi le considerazioni fatte sopra. Insomma, non siamo certo la piccola squadra di un piccolo paese tipo un Panathinaikos qualunque, sia come prospettive che come capacità di attirare investitori esteri.
> 
> ...



Infatti il tuo ragionamento è giusto, lo spiega anche Tavecchio qui http://www.milanworld.net/tavechio-...so-dirlo-vt84848-post1981476.html#post1981476



> Il panorama è molto ampio: con la Brexit, Londra uscirà dall'Europa, un dato irreversibile, il triangolo Francoforte, Parigi, Londra, diventa Francoforte-Parigi-Milano. C'è un interesse per Milano, sicuramente, chi in Europa deve fare i conti con immagini, comunicazioni, moda, alimentari, finanziari, a Milano trova un terreno fertile.




Pare strano che il Milan e Milano città possa non fare gola a ricchi del settore con una potenza economica infinita dietro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti il tuo ragionamento è giusto, lo spiega anche Tavecchio qui http://www.milanworld.net/tavechio-...so-dirlo-vt84848-post1981476.html#post1981476
> 
> 
> Pare strano che il Milan e Milano città possa non fare gola a ricchi del settore con una potenza economica infinita dietro.



Non è “strano”, è letteralmente impossibile.

Quando non esiste una sola ragione per la quale una cosa potrebbe accadere solitamente non accade. 

Qui di ragioni “razionali” per le quali dovrebbe accadere una roba simile non ne esistono, rimarrebbe solo il Nano, che però non so se a 83 anni, demente come prima e più di prima, e meno ricco di un tempo, abbia il potere per fermare chi vuole investire a Milano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Gennaio 2020)

Vi do un update riguardo il messaggio che avevo scritto ieri al figlio di Arnault: non ha risposto...inaspettato devo dire, pensavo di diventare il nuovo Campopiano e un giorno poter affermare "se ripenso a quella sera di gennaio, mi vengono i brividi"


----------



## uolfetto (13 Gennaio 2020)

scusate l'ignoranza, forse non seguo molto il mondo giornalistico-sportivo, ma mi potete dire questo luca serafini chi sarebbe?


----------



## uolfetto (13 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sorvolando su Serafini, l'intera vicenda puzza lontano un miglio di panzana messa in giro sullo stile "giganti cinesi, stato cinese, Jack Ma", per far capire che è aria di cambio della guardia, per poi mettercela nel didietro come col cinese fake.
> A naso dico Armani (hai visto mai che abbiano scelto Arnault come specchietto per le allodole proprio perché appartenente al business moda) insieme al Demonio numero due, quello coi denti gialli. Dalla padella alla brace.



adesso non dormo più per gli incubi


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> scusate l'ignoranza, forse non seguo molto il mondo giornalistico-sportivo, ma mi potete dire questo luca serafini chi sarebbe?



ha fatto un'infinità di lavori in più di quarant'anni di carriera.
mensile forza Milan,milan channel,editorialista milan news,autore di vari programmi televisivi (pressing,controcampo,guida al campionato),caporedattore tele+,poi è andato a mediaset fino al 2014
ha scritto vari libri,lavorato in radio,ha iniziato con i quotidiani,di recente opinionista a sportitalia
insomma non è uno sprovveduto e soprattutto non è uno alla Suma per intenderci per cui dice quel che pensa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha fatto un'infinità di lavori in più di quarant'anni di carriera.
> mensile forza Milan,milan channel,editorialista milan news,autore di vari programmi televisivi (pressing,controcampo,guida al campionato),caporedattore tele+,poi è andato a mediaset
> ha scritto vari libri,lavorato in radio,ha iniziato con i quotidiani,di recente opinionista a sportitalia
> insomma non è uno sprovveduto e soprattutto non è uno alla Suma per intenderci per cui dice quel che pensa.



Basti ricordare quando il demonio svendette Ibra e Thiago: Serafini fu l’unico a dire le cose come stavano nel suo celebre articolo “il Milan si è dimesso da grande club. Ora Berlusconi parli”, nel mentre che Sauro Muma suonava la fanfara del Brescidente incontinente decantando la bellezza dello scudetto del bilancio.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha fatto un'infinità di lavori in più di quarant'anni di carriera.
> mensile forza Milan,milan channel,editorialista milan news,autore di vari programmi televisivi (pressing,controcampo,guida al campionato),caporedattore tele+,poi è andato a mediaset fino al 2014
> ha scritto vari libri,lavorato in radio,ha iniziato con i quotidiani,di recente opinionista a sportitalia
> insomma non è uno sprovveduto e soprattutto non è uno alla Suma per intenderci per cui dice quel che pensa.



ah sì grazie, adesso ho capito chi è.


----------



## Goro (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho paura solo di Rosso, Galliani e Armani ma visto che abbiamo degli strozzini difficilmente questi lasceranno andare questa creatura per meno di 900 mln 1 mlrd e il Galliani ha una certa età ormai (76 anni quest'anno).
> Discorso Elliott, tengono una squadra in gestione passiva e perdente, che porta solo dei costi e 0 guadagni dalle plusvalenze (a differenza del Lille), cosa vogliono farci con un club del genere? tanto ormai sono 3 anni che sono qui, il cinese era un manichino giostrato dal fondo, il mercato terrificante del 2017 è stata una roba che loro, da neofiti e incompetenti calcistici, non potevano prevedere, il mercato che poi ha portato ai problemi che abbiamo oggi, conti ridicoli, giocatori scarsi e invendibili, non a caso sono "entrati" subito e adesso sono costretti ad un cambio di linea che comunque non è futuribile come si pensava all'arrivo di Aivan... tra tutte quelle che hanno fatto non ne hanno beccata mezza, neanche per sbaglio, infatti sarà interessante capire in estate come si muoveranno nel caso decidessero di continuare a tenere il club in perdita secca e con una linea societaria imbarazzante.



Entro l'estate devono vendere per non perderci mi pare, presto sapremo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Entro l'estate devono vendere per non perderci mi pare, presto sapremo



Naaaahhhh, ma che vendere, prima dobbiamo vincere una Champions con loro 



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, perché lui a Londra e Arnault a Parigi.... giustamente si viene a Milano a trattare.
> É a metá strada.....
> 
> Per me toglietevi sta favola di Arnault.
> ...



E il bello è che nel post si dice “toglietevi sta favola” per poi dire che il Milan rivincerà la CL con Idiott.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Naaaahhhh, ma che vendere, prima dobbiamo vincere una Champions con loro
> 
> 
> 
> E il bello è che nel post si dice “toglietevi sta favola” per poi dire che il Milan rivincerà la CL con Idiott.



Dai, caro, era una battuta per dire che é piú facile quello che ci prenda Arnaldo per farcela vincere.
Ma ormai tu co questa storia di Arnaldo sei andato in fissa.

Addirittura neanche ti interessa squadra e societá, tanto ti interessa solo di Arnaldo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dai, caro, era una battuta per dire che é piú facile quello che ci prenda Arnaldo per farcela vincere.
> Ma ormai tu co questa storia di Arnaldo sei andato in fissa.
> 
> Addirittura neanche ti interessa squadra e societá, tanto ti interessa solo di Arnaldo...



È una cosa leggermente importante per il nostro futuro, molto più che le partite attuali, quindi è chiaro che mi interessa. In ogni caso Idiott sta per levare le tende grazie a Dio, Arnaldo o no. Qualora non fosse Arnaldo a rilevarci, speriamo che sia qualcuno degno del Milan e capace di riportare il Milan dove deve stare. Idiott non ha nessuno dei due requisiti.

E che il Milan sia in mano ad uno strozzino di tal fatta è una vergogna a prescindere, basti pensare a quanto fatto con la Corning. Owen Corning era ricercato dai suoi lavoratori “morto o soffrendo di amianto”, dopodiché la società è fallita e si è impegnata a risarcire più vittime. A questo punto Idiott ha comprato Corning ad un prezzo “vicino allo zero” e ha poi lanciato una campagna contro i lavoratori, sostenendo che stavano “simulando“. (Elliott has culture picnic in Korea Inc., Korea Times, 12 giugno 2015).

Per non parlare di quanto fatto alla Delphi, dove insieme a Silver Point Capital e Third Point di Dan Loeb, Idiott ha bloccato una vendita proposta dal Ministero delle Finanze che avrebbe salvato 15 dei 29 stabilimenti di Delphi e innumerevoli posti di lavoro. Come risultato, I 20.000 pensionati della Delphi hanno perso fino al 70% della loro pensione, circa 8.500 lavoratori hanno perso il lavoro e solo quattro aziende non sono state chiuse. 

E si potrebbe dire molto altro di questo strozzino e delle sue imprese, si potrebbe parlare di quanto fatto in Congo o in Argentina, ma non ne ho voglia, mi da la nausea.


----------



## EmmePi (14 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è proprio perché l’operazione Tiffany ha tutt’altro spessore che non avrebbe senso tutto questo mistero per il Milan.
> Avete fatto una due diligence? Sì, e abbiamo concluso che non ci interessa il Milan. Sì, e abbiamo concluso un accordo che diventerà efficace solo in caso di approvazione del progetto stadio(secondo me, non avrebbe tanto senso, ma ipotizziamo). Nel primo caso non avrebbe senso non dirlo, nel secondo caso sarebbero obbligati a dirlo.
> A logica, se smentiscono è perché davvero non c’è nulla. Ahinoi.



Ci potrebbe essere una terza ipotesi....
Attesa dell'annuncio per tagliare i rami secchi quantomeno a livello giocatori, cosa che sembra stia avvenendo. Se ora si annunciasse la cessione chi vorrebbe andare via dal Milan?????


----------

